# Please Recommend an EQ pedal



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Never had one but want to experiment a bit. Nothing fancy.

cheers


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

If space is not an issue, these can usually be found reasonably priced BOSS - EQ-20 | Advanced EQ


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

BlueRocker said:


> If space is not an issue, these can usually be found reasonably priced BOSS - EQ-20 | Advanced EQ
> 
> View attachment 344556


Thanks. Is this a piano? Lets say its bigger than my board. Ill look it up.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Just like you, never had an EQ pedal.

I would probably go with the industry benchmark and start with a Boss EQ.
... see from there if you really like/need it.

Tom Bukovac, Tim Pierce and other pros have made youtube video in 2020...using this "not so fancy" EQ pedal.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't think it really matters what brand. It depends on how many bands you want. 7, 10, 20? brand might matter if it was parametric
MXR, and Boss would probably be the most common though.


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

For creative shaping, a graphic EQ is nice. To "solve" a problem, I often prefer a parametric EQ.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

This might work. You've got control over 2 mid frequencies: pick a frequency and adjust level to taste. You also have a control for highs and lows.

There's enough control to actually do something interesting, but not so much that it becomes confusing or redundant.

Wampler EQuator


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

BobChuck said:


> Just like you, never had an EQ pedal.
> 
> I would probably go with the industry benchmark and start with a Boss EQ.
> ... see from there if you really like/need it.
> ...


I found my Boss EQ to be very noisy. Other than that, it worked great. I'd suggest finding a modded one.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Under $50, good for a trial.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> I found my Boss EQ to be very noisy. Other than that, it worked great. I'd suggest finding a modded one.


I got a fix for that. 









XTS Midrange Graphic Modded GE-7


The XTS Midrange Graphic Mod was developed with Tom Bukovac. The session ace wanted an eq pedal centered entirely on the guitar's midrange frequencies. To that end, we take a full-range Boss GE-7 graphic eq and modify the frequency bands to focus on critical midrange frequencies. With the...




xacttone.com












XTS Boss GE-7 EQ Mod | Reverb


Very popular EQ mod in Nashville. Has a larger sweep than the average GE-7




reverb.com





I've used the Fromal and the Para but the Boss was a nice return to simplicity, the mod made it silent


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I bought a Source Audio Programmable EQ. It's great. It has 4 memory slots, an extra low slider that you can't see, a volume. There is a newer version with many more features.











The newer one:


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks all. I think ill go for the modded Boss. Simple!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Graphic EQs, no matter who makes them or how many bands, are hit and miss. Are the resonant bands the ones YOU need? Don't know. They are simply spread out to be able to anticipate unknown situations. Guitar doesn't really need anything above 6khz, so most 7-10 band units are really only 5 or 4-band for guitar purposes.

Steve Bragg told me that their Parametric EQ was one of Empress's best-selling pedals. And I can see why, a 2-3 band parametric or semi-parametric is all a guitar-player really needs. The Wampler EQuator is actually very close to what I had declared the ideal guitar EQ to be on DIYStompboxes, years back. Shelving bass and variable lowpass, with two semi-parametric bends between. Wouldn't be surprised if Brian took my idea and ran with it. I know Joel Korte did for the Chase Bliss Condor, albeit with one sweepable band instead of 2.

I vote for the EQuator. Brian makes a good product and that one offers the right control.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

This is a question, not a suggestion. How does something like the Fender Engager Boost fit into this equation?
3 band eq with a mid shift and optional buffer. Can find used for sub $100.


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Graphic EQs, no matter who makes them or how many bands, are hit and miss. Are the resonant bands the ones YOU need? Don't know. They are simply spread out to be able to anticipate unknown situations. Guitar doesn't really need anything above 6khz, so most 7-10 band units are really only 5 or 4-band for guitar purposes.
> 
> Steve Bragg told me that their Parametric EQ was one of Empress's best-selling pedals. And I can see why, a 2-3 band parametric or semi-parametric is all a guitar-player really needs. The Wampler EQuator is actually very close to what I had declared the ideal guitar EQ to be on DIYStompboxes, years back. Shelving bass and variable lowpass, with two semi-parametric bends between. Wouldn't be surprised if Brian took my idea and ran with it. I know Joel Korte did for the Chase Bliss Condor, albeit with one sweepable band instead of 2.
> 
> I vote for the EQuator. Brian makes a good product and that one offers the right control.


This is extremely helpful. Would be great if you built them. Would get one from you. Cheers


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks. I'm flattered. But give Brian or Steve your business. I've got a backlog of stuff to finish building.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

fretzel said:


> This is a question, not a suggestion. How does something like the Fender Engager Boost fit into this equation?
> 3 band eq with a mid shift and optional buffer. Can find used for sub $100.


I have nothing but praise for Fender's recent line of pedals, but I don't think this is exactly what you're looking for. Themidrange has three different center-frequencies, but they're fixed and may not suit what you need at any given time.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

BOSS GE-7,... if it's good enough for David Glimour it's good enough for me.
Bought mine used for $50 on Kijiji.


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

The silver MXR is nice. Small, built in noise reduction.


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Thanks all. I found a beat up Empress ParaEq that is in the mail! Cant wait to try it!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think you're going to be very happy. Congrats!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1979 930 said:


> Thanks all. I found a beat up Empress ParaEq that is in the mail! Cant wait to try it!


CONGRATS! 

Be sure to let us know what you think of it and the concept having access to increased control over your EQ


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Graphic EQs, no matter who makes them or how many bands, are hit and miss. Are the resonant bands the ones YOU need? Don't know. They are simply spread out to be able to anticipate unknown situations. Guitar doesn't really need anything above 6khz, so most 7-10 band units are really only 5 or 4-band for guitar purposes.
> 
> Steve Bragg told me that their Parametric EQ was one of Empress's best-selling pedals. And I can see why, a 2-3 band parametric or semi-parametric is all a guitar-player really needs. The Wampler EQuator is actually very close to what I had declared the ideal guitar EQ to be on DIYStompboxes, years back. Shelving bass and variable lowpass, with two semi-parametric bends between. Wouldn't be surprised if Brian took my idea and ran with it. I know Joel Korte did for the Chase Bliss Condor, albeit with one sweepable band instead of 2.
> 
> I vote for the EQuator. Brian makes a good product and that one offers the right control.


For the 'purests', semi-parametric EQs also have the advantage of passing the signal through fewer phaseshift-inducing filters. Not a big deal in a mono guitar signal, but can be a PITA in stereo paths and higher-end full range audio applications, especially as you get up to 31 bands. 

I like both the Wampler and the Empress EQs. I've also had some fun/success with the Diamond Boost/EQ for guitar, which is in the same vein but much less flexible. It works great in some applications.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

High/Deaf said:


> For the 'purests', semi-parametric EQs also have the advantage of passing the signal through fewer phaseshift-inducing filters. Not a big deal in a mono guitar signal, but can be a PITA in stereo paths and higher-end full range audio applications, especially as you get up to 31 bands.
> 
> I like both the Wampler and the Empress EQs. I've also had some fun/success with the Diamond Boost/EQ for guitar, which is in the same vein but much less flexible. It works great in some applications.


I think the difference between what is truly needed for processing a medium-bandwidth single-source guitar signal, going into speakers that roll off above 6khz, and what is needed for processing a wide-bandwidth multi-source signal (e.g., a chamber orchestra or other acoustic ensemble) going into 20-20khz speakers, is widely misunderstood and underappreciated.

The psychoacoustic/perceptual task of "assigning" harmonic content to various instruments/sources needs to be made as easy and straightforward as possible. When one introduces group delay that disturbs the alignment between different spectral portions of a signal source, one makes that perceptual task harder. It may not completely screw things up, but I suspect it increases listener fatigue, because of the added burden of constantly trying to figure out which spectral content goes with which source.

If one is trying to tune a listening space, a 3 or even 4-band parametric can be useful, by allowing one to widen or narrow bands in addition to identifying where exaggerations or deficiencies in the interaction of listening space and sound system may occur. In the context of guitar voicing, though, 2 bands of semi-parametric (i.e., sweepable centre-frequency, but fixed width of boost or cut) are generally sufficient to capture or alter tones.and give one's instrument a different "personality".


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

The pedal got here!


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Thanks. I'm flattered. But give Brian or Steve your business. I've got a backlog of stuff to finish building.


Just when I thought I'd get myself a ParaEQ for X'mas, I tried all the local shops and none had them in stock. When I saw L&M's site listed the pedal as "Discontinued", I tried Empress' site. Sure enough, it was no longer listed in their products roster. They did not even have any B-stock left for sale.

If the pedal was one of Empress' best selling pedals, I wonder why they discontinued it? Anyway, I really should kick myself for procrastinating on this pedal for way too long.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Boogieman said:


> Just when I thought I'd get myself a ParaEQ for X'mas, I tried all the local shops and none had them in stock. When I saw L&M's site listed the pedal as "Discontinued", I tried Empress' site. Sure enough, it was no longer listed in their products roster. They did not even have any B-stock left for sale.
> 
> If the pedal was one of Empress' best selling pedals, I wonder why they discontinued it? Anyway, I really should kick myself for procrastinating on this pedal for way too long.


You'll find a used one and save a pile o cash.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Boogieman said:


> Just when I thought I'd get myself a ParaEQ for X'mas, I tried all the local shops and none had them in stock. When I saw L&M's site listed the pedal as "Discontinued", I tried Empress' site. Sure enough, it was no longer listed in their products roster. They did not even have any B-stock left for sale.
> 
> If the pedal was one of Empress' best selling pedals, I wonder why they discontinued it? Anyway, I really should kick myself for procrastinating on this pedal for way too long.


Companies will often re-assign their building capacity to some new product. For instance, despite having a big catalog of successful past products, Chase Bliss has focused on producing their Blooper and CMX pedals. Part of that can be due to supply-chain difficulties. I would imagine Empress is focusing on their Zoia and compressor pedals, and maybe the EchoSystem, to the neglect of the ParaEQ, Nebulus, and Multi-Drive.

The Tech21 Q-Strip looks like a decent product: Q\Strip – Tech 21 NYC


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca






One for sale here. 




Boogieman said:


> Just when I thought I'd get myself a ParaEQ for X'mas, I tried all the local shops and none had them in stock. When I saw L&M's site listed the pedal as "Discontinued", I tried Empress' site. Sure enough, it was no longer listed in their products roster. They did not even have any B-stock left for sale.
> 
> If the pedal was one of Empress' best selling pedals, I wonder why they discontinued it? Anyway, I really should kick myself for procrastinating on this pedal for way too long.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I've never felt the need or desire to add an eq to a pedalboard, but if I did it would be a graphic, not a parametric.

I like parametrics in a PA strip or inserted in a PA, but for quick adjustments while on stage? Not for me.


----------



## Boogieman (Apr 6, 2009)

player99 said:


> You'll find a used one and save a pile o cash.


Yep, time to check on Kijiji. Cheers to @*1979 930 *for the headsup.




mhammer said:


> Companies will often re-assign their building capacity to some new product. For instance, despite having a big catalog of successful past products, Chase Bliss has focused on producing their Blooper and CMX pedals. Part of that can be due to supply-chain difficulties. I would imagine Empress is focusing on their Zoia and compressor pedals, and maybe the EchoSystem, to the neglect of the ParaEQ, Nebulus, and Multi-Drive.
> 
> The Tech21 Q-Strip looks like a decent product: Q\Strip – Tech 21 NYC


When we met at Sonore 2018 and had a chat with Steve, I had a feeling that they would focus on the Zoia, making it their flagship product. But you have a point, with the way things go these days, maintaining a steady supply chain could be a big undertaking. This could be particularly true for Chase Bliss. Joel's pedals always feel complex to me.

I had been planning to get a ParaEQ for bass and synths for some time. Being home most of the time due to the pandemic finally drove me to try getting one. I haven't bought much brand new pedals the last few years, but when I did, I looked for Canadian makers first.


----------



## Seance (Jun 18, 2018)

Milkman said:


> I like parametrics in a PA strip or inserted in a PA, but for quick adjustments while on stage? Not for me.


My amp has a Parametric Mid control (Lab Series L7) and I find it highly useful for quick adjustments on stage.

I've even run my acoustic through the amp and in that case have found the Mid adjustment a great way to target the worst feedback frequency and then _lower_ that to avoid the feedback.

It is an old amp, so I've been thinking about getting a backup amp and perhaps parametric EQ pedal.

Orange makes one, and Fairfield Circuitry (made in Quebec) makes a more pricey option called Long Life EQ.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm a happy user of an Empress ParaEQ. Traded a couple of emails with Mr. Empress expressing my overall satisfaction with the unit but bitterly complaining about the black lettering on dark blue. Just about impossible to read in any light. Gotta get your nose right down there to see what you're doing. IIRC he said they wanted to switch to white lettering on blue but had to use up the original order of black-letter ones first. But it certainly does the job. Very easy to take the mud out of a neck humbucker with it, and that boost is super handy when you're recording. Some things are actually worth the money.


----------



## Seance (Jun 18, 2018)

blueshores_guy said:


> I'm a happy user of an Empress ParaEQ. Traded a couple of emails with Mr. Empress expressing my overall satisfaction with the unit but bitterly complaining about the black lettering on dark blue. Just about impossible to read in any light. Gotta get your nose right down there to see what you're doing. IIRC he said they wanted to switch to white lettering on blue but had to use up the original order of black-letter ones first. But it certainly does the job. Very easy to take the mud out of a neck humbucker with it, and that boost is super handy when you're recording. Some things are actually worth the money.


Yeah. Weirdly the image on the Empress site is the (easier to read) white lettering.








Dark on dark does look harder to read.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

My favorite has always been the Empress - especially the newer ones that have the boost working independent of the EQ section. 

The Rockett Lemon Aid is a great one as well, and it doubles as a wicked preamp. 

The old, seldom mentioned Diamond Boost EQ is the one I like best for simplicity - it sweetens tone, and is perfect for creating a second tone range to run single coils and humbuckers through the same board and amp.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Late to the party (as usual) but I've been seriously thinking about the Tech 21 Qstrip


https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQtLdMcHHpoISb1m7CM64lBgzj-Wy1LtVN8nrMM_m7GTIbuC61TNsSu8GrJiw&usqp=CAc


I'm mainly wanting more mid control for my bass rig (traynor YBA200) but can see using it when recording vocals too.


----------

